# Ride Quality



## Sweetass04sentra (Feb 16, 2004)

How does everyones car ride with just lowering springs, someone was telling me just putting lowering springs on my 04 spec v would make the ride worse than it is now with 18's is this true?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes, moving to suspension


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes it will ride worse, especially when your stock dampers wear out


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Sweetass04sentra said:


> How does everyones car ride with just lowering springs, someone was telling me just putting lowering springs on my 04 spec v would make the ride worse than it is now with 18's is this true?


Lowering springs are stiffer than stock springs to keep the car from bottoming out due to less available travel. The stock shocks don't have enough damping to control the springs so your car will hit the bump stops often and may pogo under certain conditions because of insufficient rebound damping. Since the springs make the shocks work harder, they run hotter on rough roads and wear out prematurely.

Lew


----------

